# EOD training??



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2012)

anyone do it??

ive started on accident lately, just so busy.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 23, 2012)

eod is actually pretty good for recoup! it allows your body more time to recoup, and build up more glycogen stores so ur not overtrained or feel burned out, and can use a bigger maximum bit of ur strength as opposed to doing ed lifting! 

this is my .02 so take from it what u will, 

im looking to do 1 day cardio, 1 day lifting, 1 day cardio, 1 day lifting type of regimen, especially since i need to lower my ldl cholesterol, hopefully mine will work out well, as well!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 23, 2012)

I train everyday except one and sometimes two...depends


----------



## creekrat (Aug 23, 2012)

if you train eod and you pinn eod it would make it easier to remember that shit.  I do a 4 day split.  M TU THR F


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 23, 2012)

i have been doing this lately, like you, largely because my schedule has been fucked horribly and busy... not sure i like it really but getting used to it. I prefer to workout 5-6 days a week and only take off 1 or 2 days as needed for weekends or to get life taken care of after working hours.


----------



## chicken wing (Aug 23, 2012)

I just started eod  also. Working out in the patch 15 hrs a day the last 2 weeks. Its not bad


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

EOD seems fine to me.  My goal is to just make it to the gym 3 days/week & cross my fingers for 4.  Being a single dad & it being summer break it's hard to get the 4th day done.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 23, 2012)

i dont really want to be doing this..... but life is getting in the way.  house hunting, weddings, wkend trips, shit ive been busy every wkend and wk day is seems.  


i do like the recovery tho.  having a day off always before you hit the gym next allows for more intense training, better workouts, etc etc,  but at the cost of 1-3 extra days in the gym.  So i really wonder how much more or faster id be seeing results/growth if i was doing a 5 day split......


any one ever compare????


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you talking about the cut the blue wire and get blown the fuck upp type of EOD??
I been doing eod lately for recomp with pretty good results. 4 day split with cardio every other day exept day before legs.


----------



## Trust (Aug 23, 2012)

I ve been very busy all summer and i was kinda forced to do EOD trainings, and i liked it.  I do a push/leg/pull split , so i still train each body part once a week.
I think its pretty good overall to do EOD training. imo


----------



## JOMO (Aug 23, 2012)

I just started night classes after work tue/thur so its messing up my routine. Have been doing teh EOD, I personally am so used to the 5 on during the week, 2 off weekends. I would rather do the every day than EOD. I will see as time progresses or I get used to the schedule.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 23, 2012)

While OFF cycle it's better to train EOD to allow your muscles more time to heal. While on, feel free to hit the big groups twice a week. Also, every six months I take 2-4 weeks off of training bis/tris completely. In the weeks after that they usually explode with strength and growth.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 24, 2012)

I personally have tried a lot of different schemes, and I have come to realize that I have pretty poor recovery. If I go 5 days a week my shoulders start to hurt all the time, I don't get stronger, I'm always wicked sore, etc. So, for me, 3 days a week is probably the best way to train. I'd say give it a shot and don't assume less volume = less results. Some people respond really well to 5 day splits and high volume, some people respond better to lower volume. Gotta find your sweet spot.


----------

